# Possible new BOT for me



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.kz-rv.com/mxt/MXT20.html

20' trailer with lots of storage-space inside and room to put my motorbikes in as well. Anyone with personal experience with this?


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

I've owned both your typical camper trailer as well as toy haulers, and although the camper trailer has it's advantages in alot of areas over a toy hauler, I'll take my toy hauler any day. I can load my Harley in the back, a couple dirt bikes, or a 4-wheeler, and head out for a day or more of fun. Or I can simply fold the beds up and use it like a cargo trailer.....although that's overkill for most things. In a bug out situation though, depending on where you're going to go, it does give you more options than a standard camper. For me personally, it I had to haul a## at a moments notice, I could be out of my house, load my 4 wheeler, grab my totes, and be on the road in under an hour. Yeah, I know.....some may say that's too long, but if I'm going to haul the toy hauler with me, it is what it is. Without it, I can be out of the house in about 30 minutes, but I won't be as comfortable as I watch the world crumble around me. I'm just hoping I never have to make that decision. What is that saying...."hope for the best, prepare for the worst". Hope I got that right.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have basically given-up on my OffRoad tent-trailer (Fleetwood Evolution model E1) .. I modded the crap out of it and tried everything possible to make it easier to load-up, tow and setup camp. It is just a heavy beast - good in many ways, but, when climbing shale hills, it really scared me.

So - a little lighter, a little easier to setup and able to carry my toys along as well. My other thought was to get a 5th-wheel and B-Train with it and have my toys on their dedicated trailer ... this way I wouldn't need to B-Train my load. A little safer, simpler and relatively stress-free.

Any others with thoughts on a toy-hauler?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought an Arctic Fox travel trailer, a bumper dragger and now I wish I had bought a Goose neck, ease of hauling, and I could haul the Pontoon boat I plan to get behind the GN, I guess I could think about trading in but I just don't want to do that.

I'm to the point of wanting a 3/4 to 1 ton cargo van that I can camp out of and tow the boat or whatever. 

Pulling several thousand pounds of trailer to us alone just ain't cutting it.

NK is on the right track.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd go with a smaller camper. Posted this video a while back but give good example of maneuverability of smaller campers



zracer7 said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like this design of a trailer ...






Too bad I can't find it available in NorthAmerica ...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I really like this design of a trailer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is quite awesome!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im building my own style of BOT. Tiny little thing, really, but its gonna be freakin AWESOME if i ever get done w it.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I really like this design of a trailer ...
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...




According to their website, they ship to the US. That thing is bada$$!


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

We have friends that have a toy hauler. I think they had it customed built because they haul their jeep liberty in the back along with a couple of dirt bikes and a harley as well as regular mt. bikes. They pull it with a 550 diesel. He is a welder and they travel with his work. They own land but this toy hauler is their home. They plan on building in a few years for now all that is on the land is a shipping container that they use for a storm shelter.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

zracer7 said:


> According to their website, they ship to the US. That thing is bada$$!


I must have missed that ... I looked through their site ( http://uev.com.au/ ) and didn't see where shipping to NorthAmerica (in particular, Canada) was available....


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Im building my own style of BOT. Tiny little thing, really, but its gonna be freakin AWESOME if i ever get done w it.


You need to start a thread with some pics sir..


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I must have missed that ... I looked through their site ( http://uev.com.au/ ) and didn't see where shipping to NorthAmerica (in particular, Canada) was available....


My fault...not the actual dealer but this site has shipping to US.

http://www.sellmyhomequick.com.au/uev-490-off-road-trailer-conqueror-australia-2010-model/


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Any prices yet?. I bet your in for a shock.

say around 30k aust......

Update

Just got to the end of the clip......phwoar 58k. It is nice though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Any prices yet?. I bet your in for a shock.
> 
> say around 30k aust......
> 
> ...


Ya - I got that price-tag ... with shipping and currency-conversion and taxes and .... I'll probably have to spend around $65,000 CanadianDollars to get it.

While that trailer is cool and all - its not _THAT_ cool and all.

I could probably buy 6 POS-trailers for that price, beat them all to hell and back again and still be coin-ahead! :eyebulge:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Ya - I got that price-tag ... with shipping and currency-conversion and taxes and .... I'll probably have to spend around $65,000 CanadianDollars to get it.
> 
> While that trailer is cool and all - its not _THAT_ cool and all.
> 
> I could probably buy 6 POS-trailers for that price, beat them all to hell and back again and still be coin-ahead! :eyebulge:


Haha very true.

It doesnt look like a marketable item it more looks like a labour of love. Its something you would build for yourself but not economical enough to build for customers for a decent price.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still looking at either a 3/4 ton suburban 4x4 with the back as my bed room and camping goods on the roof in a sturdy cargo rack, I saw a nice one with a sun roof I went AH HA!! I could stand up thru the roof and reach everything on the carrier..lol

I also like the idea of taking a tandem axle enclosed horse trailer and building it into a rough country camper. leaving it looking like just a horse trailer.

My problem is I want mobility, capability, and a place to sleep anyplace. I just wanna go with no hassles, dragging my trailer is a royal pita, for what? place to sleep and and a bathroom? OK I'll admit the bathroom saved me a few times where I could just pull over and do my biz and roll on.

I guess there ain't no one thing that's perfect. But I'll keep looking.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with NaeKid, that is a lot of loot that could be used in a different manner, now if I won the lotto might be a consideration! But then again I would most likely have one custom built in the US and end up with what I wanted in the first place. That is steep! Cool but not $65,000 worth of cool, that is dang near the price of a house!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> I'm still looking at either a 3/4 ton suburban 4x4 with the back as my bed room and camping goods on the roof in a sturdy cargo rack, I saw a nice one with a sun roof I went AH HA!! I could stand up thru the roof and reach everything on the carrier..lol
> 
> I also like the idea of taking a tandem axle enclosed horse trailer and building it into a rough country camper. leaving it looking like just a horse trailer.
> 
> ...


Rooftop tent?. You could always go a cutstom one and cut a hatch from your cab up into it
That way you can take it off when your not using it.
http://www.bushranger.com.au/rooftop_tents.php


----------

